# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  I am not doing so good..

## UNCgirl44

I want to go to the ER or be admitted to the hospital... I am having stomache and bowel issues again. I am so tired of feeling this way. I want to know what is wrong with me. Why isn't my doctor taking me serious. I feel so alone like i don't know where to go anymore. I pray to god that i can trust my doctor that i am fine and that he is working through the doctor to help me get well. But it gets hard when i keep having all these back and stomache troubles. My Fiance isn't much help and all she does is ask me "Whats wrong" and i tell her over and over that i am scared that i am dying and i feel like crap. All she says is "your not dying" then 30 minutes later she ask "Whats wrong" again. I need someone that is understanding and trys to at least comfort me. I am not having any luck finding a therapist. Has anyone else had stomache problems that have lasted 3 weeks? Dave.

----------


## Otherside

As tempting as it is DO NOT GO ON GOOGLE. I know what it's like to be scared of whats wrong with you and to want to know, but if you're scared, you'll instantly jump to the worst conclusion, causing a whole load more panic, and making it worse. I've been there (not with stomach problems) but with headaches, and managed to convince myself that I had a brain tumour through using google, when it was in fact, migraines.

If you're worried you're doctor isn't taking you seriously, you should be able to ask for a second opinion. You have that right. And/or you can ask for full blood tests (which isn't an unreasonable request, especially if you don't have any on file from recently.)

And welcome.  ::):

----------


## TheCARS1979

> I want to go to the ER or be admitted to the hospital... I am having stomache and bowel issues again. I am so tired of feeling this way. I want to know what is wrong with me. Why isn't my doctor taking me serious. I feel so alone like i don't know where to go anymore. I pray to god that i can trust my doctor that i am fine and that he is working through the doctor to help me get well. But it gets hard when i keep having all these back and stomache troubles. My Fiance isn't much help and all she does is ask me "Whats wrong" and i tell her over and over that i am scared that i am dying and i feel like crap. All she says is "your not dying" then 30 minutes later she ask "Whats wrong" again. I need someone that is understanding and trys to at least comfort me. I am not having any luck finding a therapist. Has anyone else had stomache problems that have lasted 3 weeks? Dave.



hey I used to have this and yeah , the thing is , your doing it to yourself. its made up in your head to beleive to have stomach problems. I used to get acide indigestion and heart burn years ago. I used to worry about it. One time I found myself drinking that blue nasty liquid in the hosptial. I used to pop tums and rolaids. It was all for no reason at all. Its not a disease and take it from me , once you beleive that all or most of those symtoms will go away. I drink coffee nowadays so i expect something from that. 
if you want to talk contact me.

----------


## Ironman

Psychosomatic is the word.
Our thinking can trigger all kinds of stuff, even the stomach upset.  For me, it's nausea.  Give me a good panic attack and I may not eat much for a day or two.  I remember those days, but it's all in learning to become calm.....and even exercising to get there if necessary.

----------


## Antidote

It's not good to seek reassurance when you have hypochondria. It just fuels the cycle of anxiety and compulsion like > you get anxious about health > you seek reassurance > you start to doubt and uncertainty sets in > increased anxiety > you seek more reassurance. One of the ways to break the cycle is to stop seeking reasurance and start dealing with the doubt and uncertainty in a rational way. You may need someone like a therapist to help you analyse and then learn to desensitise and accept your doubts and fears.

----------


## Misssy

Get a colonoscopy  :Razz: 

One time a doctor wanted to stick a scope up my nose and then down into my throat via my nasal passage, guess what, I ran out of the doctor's office. The problem didn't go away that I was having but years later I am still alive. And if I die... well so be it. It is going to happen sooner or later. So I have to make peace with my eventual death.

Did you ask your doctor to refer you to a mental health rep so you can be treated for hypochondria, they treat it with depression and anxiety medications.

----------

